# Milk in water



## KodySaber (Feb 19, 2012)

My puppy is 9 weeks old and doing great except for drinking water,I was concerned he was not getting enough..I added a very little milk(teaspoon) in the water and he loved it...Question, is this a good idea?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Some dogs are lactose intolerant, others can handle it. If I supplemented any milk in the diet it would be goat milk, easier to digest than cows milk. I would worry about it going rancid sitting out though. You also don't want to add too much calcium to the diet of a growing LB puppy.

What makes you think your puppy isn't getting enough water? What kind of food(s) are you feeding him? Have you done a "pinch" test to see if he is dehydrated? (You lift the skin on the back of the neck and if it takes it's time to go back to it's normal position, your pup is dehydrated and you need to get to the vet ASAP. If it pops back into place, your pup should be fine.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think a measly teaspoon of milk will hurt anything. But as long as he's drinking, I wouldn't get to concerned about it. Exactly how much per day is he drinking?


----------



## KodySaber (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the response...


----------

